# All Day Chemist Free Shipping



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I received an e-mail yesterday from All Day Chemist. They are offering free shipping until April 30th. There was no mention of a minimum order. 
The code is SHIPFREE. 
Wish they had offered this three week ago when I placed an order!


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Minimum order for the free shipping is $100. Still a great deal as shipping is usually $25.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I ordered 2 weeks ago, used no code, free shipping and my order was less the $100.:shrug:


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Went and checked out this site and wanted to know how the meds are. My husband has one pill that cost us $181.64 every 3 months but is only $38.28 on this site.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I know Indian pharmaceuticals have gotten a bad rap lately, but I wonder how much of that is driven by the FDA being in the pockets of big pharma. I've used ADC for years and I've had no problems with the meds from there. I order both my heart and diabetic meds from them. Even though I now am on a Medicare Advantage plan, the cost from ADC is usually less than my co-pays, even including the $25.00 shipping fee -- I order 6 months at a time, so try to minimize the shipping percentage. I ordered a couple of Z-Pack antibiotics last year and having them on hand really saved my tush when I came down sick a few weeks ago. That is exactly what the doctor prescribed and I saved $25.00 by using the ones on hand. 

If you order, you will be asked for your doctor's name and prescription info. Just ignore that portion. I do fill out the health information, although I really don't know if their pharmacist checks that or not.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> wanted to know how the meds are


My wife (an RN) and I have been buying some of our meds from ADC for 7 or 8 years, including heart drugs, asthma corticosteroids, estrogen, and "generic" Celebrex. We've never been aware of a problem with quality, but, that said, there's always a small chance of a manufacturing error and that goes for mostly-US meds as well. Their prices really shine for anything they can offer as "generic" from India that's still under patent protection in the US, those meds are often, as you've noticed, 1/10 to 1/20 what the US cost without insurance would be. Their packets also have the retail consumer price in India (in Rupees, approx 2 cents US per Rupee) stamped on them; from that, I can see ADC generally, but not always, runs something around a 30-50% markup with their prices and that doesn't allow that they likely get a wholesale price break. I've looked around a lot over the years checking other online sources and it appears to me that the nearly-universal pricing policy is to charge *at least* what a US patient with decent insurance would pay as a co-pay, generally around $30-50 a month or more for on-patent prescriptions. ADC looks mostly to avoid that strategy and just sell for a robust percent markup, but that can be a lot less than what a US co-pay would come out as.

Anything that's actually a generic in the US, you might well get a lower price on here than through ADC, especially with that common $25 flat shipping. You DO need to compare prices on true generics especially, though ADC does seem to sometimes even beat the "fishmycin" sorts of antibiotic prices and with easier to use blister-packs as well.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. We are going to give it a try. My husband takes 3 meds. 1 was higher, 1 way lower and then other not even on there.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

My prescription came a little over 2 weeks from the order date. I checked the pill imprints and I confirmed that they are correctly marked according to the pdf of the manufacturer's newest information sheet on the internet (which are different from previous markings). I checked for a lot number and and expiration date.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

how do you pay for these? Credit card?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Credit card, or you can save $10.00 by paying via a check. The latter is done electronically - you don't actually send a paper check.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I just entered it on a $25 order and it said the code was not valid


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

According to Starlady, your order has to be over $100.00. Sorry that I didn't know that when I started this post.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Unless you like to talk to people from India often and for years and years after you quit ordering from them, don't let them get your phone number. I'd pay them a fair sum just to have them quit calling me, told them many times pres. was for my wife that has since died. That does not help either.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

They have never called me for anything except my cc info after I place an order. 2 years now, wish I had listened to Nevada sooner and checked them out.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The only time they have called me was to let me know an order had shipped. A couple or three years ago, apparently their date base was compromised and another drug company got some phone numbers -- perhaps that company is calling you? But ADC is very professional in their dealing with their customers.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to bring this back up...but have a question. My husbands BP meds is 30 MG the highest ADC is 12.5 could he just double them? Just wondering.


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol. Code was from 2014. 

Rocktown. The dose has to add up. So 2 12.5 tabs only adds up to 25mg so lower than his prescription which could be dangerous. But if they add up to the same dose you can usually take enough to add up to. Sometimes the dr who understand financially difficulties of some patients will write a prescription to take two of a pill or even cut a large pill in half depending on what is cheaper and if there is a coating(as far as cutting pills)


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes true. but they also have a 5mg and a 10mg. I just used that one as an example. He could take 3 10mg also


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used ADC for about 6 years now, and have had great service. It's so convenient to place a big order every year and not worry about inhalers, antibiotics, pink-eye drops, acne meds, or anything else we need. No waiting at the doctor's office, no standing in line at the pharmacy, no panicking over running out, and we pay a LOT less even with an insurance copay. My box always arrives within a couple of weeks, and they email me a tracking number so I can see when it goes through US customs. Customs has ever opened one of my boxes to inspect, as far as I can tell.

Of course, everyone should get the original Rx from a doctor and not just order unknown medicine.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just checked; 2 of 3 I'd have ordered are, 'out of stock.'


----------

